# Akios f15 anyone using it?



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking for feedback on the Akios F15. Like to hear some personal opinions on it.
Thanks!


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

I was finally able to use mine the two Saturdays that the point(Dare County) was open to foreigners. Caught this one. Casts well and had plenty of drag left which I don't always feel with my other Akios. The drag has detents on the star drag similar to the daiwa saltiga. Casts well. Wasn't able to open up the magnetic drag much due to wind direction.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice catch! May I ask if you are running mono and braid? What the weight of the sinker? 
Did purchase the reel from Carolina cast pros?


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

It's the point, so no BRAID. If you or anyone else around you gets bowed up, you will tangle/cross with someone and mono vs braid can ruin your/their day. I was trying out some japanese flouro(23 lb Trabucco), 50# sufix shock leader and 6 ounce pyramid. I got my F15 reels before Xmas from a different internet retailer(plus ceramic spool bearings from Boca Bearings) but Carolina Cast Pro and Frank & Frans(in Avon) are both Red Drum Tournament sponsors.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Shoot Tommy a email or call him, he will tell you what he thinks of it. I have one and like it a lot, mag brakes/ multipliers on a switch wind day is something. Landed a 5” black tip with it on Memorial Day weekend ....so it has some guts in it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

ifishhatteras said:


> It's the point, so no BRAID. If you or anyone else around you gets bowed up, you will tangle/cross with someone and mono vs braid can ruin your/their day. I was trying out some japanese flouro(23 lb Trabucco), 50# sufix shock leader and 6 ounce pyramid. I got my F15 reels before Xmas from a different internet retailer(plus ceramic spool bearings from Boca Bearings) but Carolina Cast Pro and Frank & Frans(in Avon) are both Red Drum Tournament sponsors.


Are you running the orange seal ABEC 7 bearings or the new saltwater corrosion protecter ABEC 3's? 

My reel will be shipped any day now...

Sandcrab


----------

